
Show HN: Political Influence on Twitter - provetza
https://twitterbots.plagiari.sm
======
provetza
One of the co-authors here. Happy to reply to any question. This tool is part
of our research and describes how a single status is distributed across
Twitter in order to shape information and hence, influence the public opinion.

